# Buying Appliances



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm looking into purchasing a refrigerator and for some reason Mexico seems to want to get into the Memorial Sales bandwagon. The retailers don't seem to care what the other is offering so prices, delivery cost, availability, ect vary by retailer. I was hoping you could recommend a retailer where you had a good experience buying an appliance from.

I've had way too many bad experiences buying appliances so I would really like to keep it from happening this go around. I'm looking in spending no more than $8000 pesos for a new fridge. I would like a Whirlpool, but LG and Samsung are ok if it's a good deal. Thanks.


----------



## Puertodise (Jul 9, 2013)

NCas said:


> I'm looking into purchasing a refrigerator and for some reason Mexico seems to want to get into the Memorial Sales bandwagon. The retailers don't seem to care what the other is offering so prices, delivery cost, availability, ect vary by retailer. I was hoping you could recommend a retailer where you had a good experience buying an appliance from.
> 
> I've had way too many bad experiences buying appliances so I would really like to keep it from happening this go around. I'm looking in spending no more than $8000 pesos for a new fridge. I would like a Whirlpool, but LG and Samsung are ok if it's a good deal. Thanks.


Hello NCas,
I have purchased all my appliances from Liverpool and would absolutely recommend them. They are always having sales, so you should be able to purchase something within your price range. They also deliver and install. 

The appliances I have from them are:
A)Maytag Refrigerator (double doors at top with freezer at bottom)
B)Washer/dryer combination by LG (it's one unit that does both)
C)Microwave by Daewoo
D)4- Burner Electric stove-top by Koblenz (Fulgor)

All the appliances are energy-efficient.

Hope this helps.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

Puertodise said:


> Hello NCas,
> I have purchased all my appliances from Liverpool and would absolutely recommend them. They are always having sales, so you should be able to purchase something within your price range. They also deliver and install.
> 
> The appliances I have from them are:
> ...


 How are you liking your Maytag ( freezing at bottom is my preference, tambien )? Why I ask, only saw one (freezer at bottom ) in San Cristobal de Las Casas enero pasada. Also, is Liverpool operating throughout Mexico. I don't recall ever seeing that name. Muchas gracias . . .


----------



## Puertodise (Jul 9, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> How are you liking your Maytag ( freezing at bottom is my preference, tambien )? Why I ask, only saw one (freezer at bottom ) in San Cristobal de Las Casas enero pasada. Also, is Liverpool operating throughout Mexico. I don't recall ever seeing that name. Muchas gracias . . .



I believe there is a Liverpool not too far from you, but I would recommend checking Liverpool's website for updated store locations. See attached image from their website.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/q9iphb9wootga3t/Liverpool map.jpg?dl=0

I really like having the freezer at the bottom and have inserted three photos..

https://www.dropbox.com/s/knufgysmgt1ib5b/Front of freezer.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/k7fqsc60r2b243d/Main freezer drawer.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ybks97mwdzzcfp5/Top drawer in freezer.jpg?dl=0


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

I have no idea what stores are in your area, but my experience is that small mom and pop appliance stores carry a reasonable array of appliances, have much better prices (and will often offer you a discount off the posted price), service, and delivery fees than big box stores. Plus I like to support the little guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

Puertodise said:


> I believe there is a Liverpool not too far from you, but I would recommend checking Liverpool's website for updated store locations. See attached image from their website.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/q9iphb9wootga3t/Liverpool map.jpg?dl=0
> 
> I really like having the freezer at the bottom and have inserted three photos..
> ...


Muchas gracias, I absolutely agree with a freezer on the bottom. Mine here in Mammoth Lakes is just that - I ( like you perhaps ) open the regular refrigerator doors for veggies, yogurt, eggs etc most of the time - thus everything is at eye level. 

Bummer, my online search shows nearest Liverpool in Ciudad de Mexico and environs. BUT, pero, I will locate one. Funny, the one I did see last January was at a small appliance tienda, and the owner speaking only spanish & I agreed, this was the way to go. I think that one was a GE. Muchas gracias again. I appreciate your photos, too.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

surabi said:


> I have no idea what stores are in your area, but my experience is that small mom and pop appliance stores carry a reasonable array of appliances, have much better prices (and will often offer you a discount off the posted price), service, and delivery fees than big box stores. Plus I like to support the little guys.


I don't think I've seen a mom and pop store here in TJ. I think it's because of the stiff competition, not from the big box but from the used appliance sellers. They seem to import a lot of the appliance from the states fixed/clean them up and sell them to folks here. Some of what I've seen seem like a good deal, but usually you only get a 3 month warranty with used. I've also heard stories of appliances breaking down before their 'warranty' but the selling not honoring it. 

Unfortunately there is no Liverpool here closets one is in Ensenada I believe. I ended up buying from Elektra in spite of my one bad experience in Queretaro. I got 10% off, free shipping, and I would have received 2 months free from my credit card if I had paid with a CitiBanamex credit card (Costco card doesn't count). It's a standard two door Whirlpool though a refrigerator with a freezer in the bottom would have been nice. The refrigerator is coming all the way from Mexico City in about 2-8 business days so I'm hoping they'll stick to it. 

Thanks for all the advice I'll still have to purchase a washer, dryer, and stove down the line. Oh and thank you for moving the post. I had posted it in the wrong place and did not know how to move it hence my late replies.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

NCas said:


> I'm looking into purchasing a refrigerator and for some reason Mexico seems to want to get into the Memorial Sales bandwagon. The retailers don't seem to care what the other is offering so prices, delivery cost, availability, ect vary by retailer. I was hoping you could recommend a retailer where you had a good experience buying an appliance from.
> 
> I've had way too many bad experiences buying appliances so I would really like to keep it from happening this go around. I'm looking in spending no more than $8000 pesos for a new fridge. I would like a Whirlpool, but LG and Samsung are ok if it's a good deal. Thanks.


We've been very satisfied buying a large fridge and a chest freezer from Costco in Morelia, Mexico.

We also bought two expensive GE/io Mabe stoves from Sears in Morelia. The first oven's window shattered spontaneously and Sears replaced it after a tech came and investigated. This took a long time to fulfill.

IMO, the upper level io Mabe stoves are over designed.


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

Wasin't able to find a Refrigerator Only option at Costco...already have a chest freezer.
Otherwise, I think Costco/Sams are good options for large appliances.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Anonimo said:


> We also bought two expensive GE/io Mabe stoves from Sears in Morelia. The first oven's window shattered spontaneously and Sears replaced it after a tech came and investigated. This took a long time to fulfill.
> 
> IMO, the upper level io Mabe stoves are over designed.


You know I've never been really sold on Mabe. I was aware that they were owned by GE, but their quality always seem to be sub par. I would get a stove from them, but when it comes to more complicated appliances I rather do a Whirpool, LG, Maytag, or even Samsung (though I try to avoid them as much as possible).

Costco had a similar fridge to the one I purchased, but since Elektra gave me 10% off and free shipping it was hard to say 'no'. Otherwise I would have purchased the refrigerator there.


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

I've bought some major appliances from my local furniture store.

I bought a Samsung (?) Refrigerator and a GE Mini Split Unit, both green/high efficiency.

The split unit was installed by the contracted workers from the furniture store and are also authorized by the brand warranty to service/repair/replace the unit. 

Initially I had some issues, and everything was resolved through them, without needing to contact GE, I was quite satisfied.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

**Update**

So I purchased a refrigerator from the Elektra website where they offered a good price and free shipping. A day after my payment had gone thru I saw that they would be shipping my refrigerator from Mexico City all the way to Tijuana, estimated time 2-8 business days. The refrigerator arrived a couple of days ago and my father was home to received it. It was one lone kid making large deliveries to homes. My father notice a huge scratch going running across the front of the refrigerator and rightly refused it. 

I got home and told Elektra that the unit was refused due to the damages. From the way my father described it, it looked like something had fallen and hit the refrigerator. I requested a refund but they stated that they could not begin to process the refund until they refrigerator arrived to their designated warehouse (in Tijuana). They said they had to wait for the shipping company to bring it in and weren't sure how long it would take. They even indicated that if it could be a while before the shipper returned the item to their facility and that they could not do anything about it. I pointed out that my refusal to take the unit was even indicated in the delivery companies website, but they still had to wait. 

So my second dealing with Elektra went more or less like the previous time. If it haden't been for the damage this would have been okay. However at the same time I'm not sure why they had to ship the refrigerator out of Mexico City. It is a long way to travel and a lot can go wrong specially if it is consolidated shipping. Elektra stores are pretty common so it is hard to believe a closer one did not have the same make and model. But at least I gained some experience and will know for next time.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Anonimo said:


> We've been very satisfied buying a large fridge and a chest freezer from Costco in Morelia, Mexico.
> 
> 
> IMO, the upper level io Mabe stoves are over designed.


Anonimo, great minds think alike!!!

That is the way I'd go for durability. Chest freezers are the best. Fancy refrigerators will always have parts that are expensive and hard to get serviced in Mexico. IMHO.


----------

